# What Other Animals Do You Own Besides Rabbits?



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 5, 2006)

Just curious to see what other kinds of animals everyone here owns besides bunnies.

I rescue abused and neglected rodents, so I have quite a few. I currently have:

7 hamsters
2 mice
1 turtle
1 panther gecko
1 lovebird
1 hermit crab
3 guinea pigs
1 bunny rabbit
1 dog
1 cat
2 rats
3 fish

I used to have as many as 14 hamsters, 10 mice, 7 rats, 5 guinea pigs,and 2 other rabbits, but they have since been adopted out, or died as aresult of illness or neglect due to their previous living situations.All the animals I have now are my babies, andare part of thefamily, not for adoption. I'm such a sucker!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

We have:

4 Rabbits 

2 Dogs

1 Hamster


----------



## Krissa (Jun 5, 2006)

3 Rabbits (Frodo, Merry, Gandalf)

1 Cockatiel (Pippen)

1 Parakeet (Samwise)

2 African Clawed Frogs


----------



## mskoala (Jun 5, 2006)

one sassy little dog


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

Pebbles and Desmond






Rainows!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 5, 2006)

Jack Russell Terrier (Toby)

Cat (Vera)

Hamster (Daisy)

Goldfish

Piranha (Bob)





*Pam
*


----------



## Spring (Jun 5, 2006)

Two rabbits (Pepsi &amp; Pebbles)

A dog (Benji)


----------



## mskoala (Jun 5, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Pebbles and Desmond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is rediculously cute!!! awwwww!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 5, 2006)

I only have my 3 rabbits (Rice, Beans andMarshmellow, aka Marshy) but I have a friend staying with me while theytry to find a new apartment and they brought withthem 2turtles, one of which bit me on the hand when I tried to do a favor andchange their water!And they also brought withthemone insanely annoying cat that I hate andhaveto chase to lock it in my bedroom when its playtime for mybunnies.:?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

1 basset hound (Mookie)





1 english shepherd/samoyed mix (Butch)





1 English shepherd/gordon setter mix (Max)





1 English shepherd mix (Mutt ,who is related to Max)





1 horse-Arabian gelding (Hotshot)





1 Parakeet (Skittles)





2 Bunny Rabbits (Peapoo&amp;Petey)





2 outside cats (Louie &amp;Buster)








2 Fancy mice (Rufus &amp; Sheego)










1 Fantail goldifsh (Karl)





1 guppy (Fancy)







10+ fantail goldfish in the goldfish pond 

200+ trout in our big pond


----------



## Lissa (Jun 5, 2006)

I only have two rabbits, Iszy and Pristine.


----------



## Peeglet (Jun 5, 2006)

I have one bunny - Harvey

one guinea pig - Oscar

two chinchillas - Millie and Charley

and two goldfish

Rainbows, Helen


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 5, 2006)

2 bunnies - Pepper and Dottie

1 Border Collie - Rosie

2 Guinea Pigs - Tiny and Marty

1 Budgie - Beauty

1 Pony - Tilly

Ive had a few many pets in my live! Most of them have beenadopted from rescue centres from neglect too. I think theworse scenario was my gerbil Oliver Twist - he was bought as a birthdaypresent for a little girl who didnt want a gerbil for her birthday, shewanted a red shiny bike. So she picked Ollie up by the tailand threw him. Which caused his tail to break, andit never did mend.He had a 'twist' in his tail sowe called him Oliver Twist I loved thatgerbil. 

Adopting animals is da bomb!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 5, 2006)

Why do so many people have no names for their fishies 

Thats discrimination against fish!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

my fish inside have names, but we have so manyfish in our ponds we couldnt name them all...some of the goldfish inthe goldfish pond have names,but my sister and cousins named them andim not sure what they named them..lol


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 5, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Why do so many people have no names for their fishies
> 
> Thats discrimination against fish!




LOL! I have names for the fishies! 

I noticed everyone named their animals, so I'll just re-post and name mine:

7 hamsters - Jouichirou, Goldy, Gumpy, Lucy, Desidareaux, Dr. DoLittle, Wooly Bear
2 mice - Willy and Logan
1 turtle - Pokey the Speedy Turtle (Pokey for short)
1 panther gecko - Pepe
1 lovebird - Peaches
1 hermit crab - Hermie
3 guinea pigs - Fungus (Long story), Octavia and Julius
1 bunny rabbit - Harper, of course!
1 dog - Audubon
1 cat - Socks
2 rats - Chloe and Snowball
3 fish - Broccoli (the Betta Fish), and Thing 1 and Thing 2 (two 7 year old zebra danio fishes)


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 5, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> 1 turtle - Pokey the Speedy Turtle (Pokey for short)
> 1 hermit crab - Hermie


lol...we used to have 3 hermit crabs...one was named Hermie and one was named Pokey..the other was Hudini


----------



## m.e. (Jun 6, 2006)

*5 cats*:Beeper, Scully, Miko, Stephanie, and Prince John the Man Cat (the onlyboy we have, lol )

*2 mice*: Martin and Chuck


----------



## ruka (Jun 6, 2006)

I have...

a female golden retriever named Cookie
a male pug/shepherd mix named Bizkit
two rex/lop mixes named Charlotte and Vendetta
a female ariwana
four assorted goldfish
two percula clownfish (male and female), a yellow tang, a blue tang, ayellow eye tang, ayellow taildamsel, a yellowdamsel,a domino damsel, a pennant butterfly fish, a cleanershrimp, and a hermit crab
hundreds of mollies, guppies, and platies

I think that's it...


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 6, 2006)

*:shock::shock2:

MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> Just curious to seewhat other kinds of animals everyone here owns besides bunnies.
> 
> I rescue abused and neglected rodents, so I have quite a few. I currently have:
> 
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

I have...

four rabbits (Mocha, Loki, Fey, and Sprite)
two African dwarf frogs 
and... um, let me count them... stop moving darn it! :angryrant

:huh:craziness

A bunch of tetras, cories, and other freshwater community fish.:lol:

I used to name them, back when I only had a 5 gallon community tank anda single betta in a tank. There's too many now, and how doyou name handfuls of nearly identical tetras?


----------



## hummer (Jun 6, 2006)

We currently have one cat Hobbes, she is a cat Irescued from living on the streets literally. Her mama cameto the mobile home and all of her kittens were going feral.So I captured her with a big green towel. After I brought herin, she was nothing more than a grey/white fluffy little ball of ahissy face! That was 20 some years ago and now I think youcan tell she is the spoiled queen of the house!:bow





and another shot





and Calvin, he was from a shelter about 30 miles away. Hisfavorite activity is to lay on the hot patio in the hot sun for as longas possible. Not sure on how he will be when we move to NewJersey!onder:





and one more




The pics of Calvin are a little decieving, he currently weighs in ataround 75 lbs. I think the shots are a little old now that I thinkabout it. Guess I need to update them right?

So that is it for now. After we land in NJ, we are going toget a few goats and some chickens. And of course a bunny ortwo (or three?!:happydance) Shhh, don't tell hubby that part!


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 6, 2006)

*I totally agree with you!!!*

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> *:shock::shock2:
> 
> MyBoyHarper wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Jun 6, 2006)

5 Horses, 1 Guinea Pig, 1 Dog, and 3 Cats. SOON I will be getting a new bunny!!! I'm so excited!!!

~*Caitlin*~


----------



## binkies (Jun 6, 2006)

5 Guinea Pigs

3 Dogs (1 Pomeranian, 2 Dachshunds)

1 Hamster

1 Cat


----------



## Nessa1487 (Jun 6, 2006)

1 rabbit(Skippy)

and technically 1 cat(Sherlock)
our other two passed away...

but, if you count our neighbors cat Ghetto, she sticks around thehouse..we feed her and care for her..she's like our own..then 2 catscurrently. lol


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 7, 2006)

Do my husband and daughter count? 

Other than those two goofballs, we have two kitties that turned twoyears old on April 30th. They're litter siblings that webrought home at about four weeks of age, due to their being weaned fromtheir mama too early. They're very healthy, and happy...andsimply wonderful..such a joy to have in our family.

The buns get along fairly well with them, too. Today, whenFlower was out, our boy kitty Hobbes came into the pen the buns are inwhen they're out, and was really interested in her. It wascute. He came over, stuck his head in the box I put a coupleof holes in for her to have as a toy, but got REALLY offended when shetried to sniff his tail. LOL!! Not only that, buthe started to walk away, watching her the whole time, and thus walkingkinda crab-ish, and she FOLLOWED HIM, sniffing away at his tail thewhole time!! It was just adorable!!!

Maisie followed him around a bit, too...stinky bunnies!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 7, 2006)

It sounds like Hobbes is a popular cat name in America?


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> It sounds like Hobbes is a popular cat name in America?


Did you have the newspaper cartoon Calvin and Hobbes? Hobbesis a stuffed tiger that's real to the boy. So there's lots ofcats named after him, just like Garfield.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hehe and Felix


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

lol..one of our kittens we rescued and rehomed last summer was named garfield


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 7, 2006)

Usually 15 or more rabbits

Stone Kenai, my sheltie-German shepherd-collie- brittany spaniel-and who knows what else he's mixed with dog. My best friend!






Cocoa, my chestnut AQH gelding... my other best friend. We also have an apaloosa named Blue.






A bunch of cats, Miss Kitty (the sassy indoor cat, lol), Stormy,Callie, Skye, Zoe, Boss, Cloud, Sprink, and I'm sorry other cats that Ican't think of right now!

1 mean Rhode Island red rooster! He came to our house as a stray, so weinvoluntarily took him in. Okay, so I might be a little attached to himin a "don't get near me or I'll squirt you with the hose" kind ofway.We're getting some Rhode Island chicks this summer

I'm getting a beta tomorrow!

A snail that I haven't named yet.

-Kiya-


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ive heard of a breed of dog called Brittany but I havent actually ever seen one before. Your dog is so cute!



I dont see how you people can foster animals, I would want to keep them all! Not give them away to other people.


----------



## Borderco1 (Jun 7, 2006)

2 border collies (MacIntosh and Jack)1 bordercollie/lab (Bosco)2cats (Jinx and Sofie)2 soon to be fourrabbits! (Basil, Ginger, (and soon Rosemary and ???)


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 7, 2006)

Rosemary and Thyme! LOL did you use to watch that serious on TV?


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 7, 2006)

I have my two rabbits Dodge and Sooty, and a praying mantis called Frank.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 7, 2006)

Whats a praying mantis? Is it like an insect or something?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

this is a praying mantis


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2006)

Minilops, I want pics of Frank!


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 7, 2006)

This is what a Brittany spaniel looks like:

&lt;imgsrc='http://www.pets.ca/breedprofiles/a/spaniel-britany/s23.jpg'&gt;

Like I said, though, I really don't know what my pup's mixed with! lolHe's not this tall, but he has feathered ears and feathered legs likethis spaniel has on his front legs. Also, he has a flag tail like aspaniel. He has German shepherd markings, and he's the size of aminiature Shetland sheepdog. He barks like a dauschund. I don't knowwhat he is! He's a rescue dog from the shelter. He was in a litter dumpalong with his only brother. I hope his brother is just as spoiled ashim, now!


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 7, 2006)

Snap, I thought that would turn into a pic...


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 8, 2006)

ThreeBLUE lobsters ( Periwinkle, Bluey,Ultraviolet ) , three Bettas (Opal, Jasper, Sapphire ) , twocats ( Scratch, Butterscotch )and a few ramshornsnails.

Kadish Tolesa :bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 8, 2006)

Frank the little NZ mantis. He's still a nymph so pretty tiny.


















I wanna see pet lobsters!!:colors:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 8, 2006)

Minilops, what amazingly clear photos of yourmantis ! What do you feed Frank ?

I will try to post pic.'sof my blue lobsters tomorrow. They are actually Procambarus (sp?)Alleni -- a type of freshwater crayfish. They were bred in captivity by"Crayfish Bob" and I bought them online. Periwinkle will let me holdher without pinching me.

Does your mantis pinch ? Ialmost purchased some praying mantis a few years ago to keep the potatobugs away...didn't get to , as they were'nt available at the righttime. I don't know if they attack the p.bugs , or just guard theirpotato territory ( that they're released into ).

What do you feed Fred ?--just wondering. My lobsters eat fresh peas ( one a day ) ,flake food , dried seaweed, and occasionally other fish, when they cancatch them. I had a few neon tetras in Ultraviolet's tank , and nowthere's just one left . The pet store employee(where the neons were purchased ) said thatthelobsters probably could'nt catch middle-to-top swimming fish...butUltra likes to climb on his sponge filter and wave his clawsfrantically at anything that passes ! I've never caught himat it, but the neons have been disappearing.... I don't thinkit's the snail's fault, either.

--the remaining neon hasbeen moved to a different tank and provided with 3companions.

I :heart:aquariums !

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi! Most people would run a mile at seein Frank, he looks kinda scary in those pics.

He mostly eats house flies, I catch them and put them in his tank forhim. Praying mantids are very quick and strike out with their frontlegs to grab their pray. I think some of the larger varieties (possiblein China or Africa?) can even catch mice and smal humming birds whichis kinda frightening to think about.

Lobsters sound like an interesting pet, I have never heard of someone owning one before unless it was to eat the poor thing.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, I own 2 dogs and 1 cat. I also own a turtleand 3 fire bellied toads. Then I own my rabbits (so far only 2 but Imgoing to be going to ARBA Convention soon to pick up more!) And thatsit!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 8, 2006)

I think Frank is cute! :inlove:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 8, 2006)

minilops how do you catch the flies? 

we used to catch praying mantises (sp?) and keep them for a day towatch them..we always gave them crickets and they loved them..they werefun to watch, but they pinched hard!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok, let's see now....
Of course, the rabbits, there are 26 right now. 
Then there are the laying hens, 10 of those (I think!) the one big mutrooster, 5 old retiree hens that don't lay anymore, 9 ducks of variousbreeds, 7 call ducks, (those are miniature ducks) 5 geese, one turkey,three dogs, (a beagle, a collie, and a pound pup)and nine cats! *deepbreath* And there are always whatever strays wander in at any time, younever know what will show up around here.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 8, 2006)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Ok, let's see now....
> Of course, the rabbits, there are 26 right now.
> Then there are the laying hens, 10 of those (I think!) the one big mutrooster, 5 old retiree hens that don't lay anymore, 9 ducks of variousbreeds, 7 call ducks, (those are miniature ducks) 5 geese, one turkey,three dogs, (a beagle, a collie, and a pound pup)and nine cats! *deepbreath* And there are always whatever strays wander in at any time, younever know what will show up around here.




I take it you have a farm with lots of acreage? Lol!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 8, 2006)

Not nearly enough! LOL


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm totally with you there. There's always strayanimals popping around. One time there was a stray black Germanshepherd, and I was down in the woods. He came up behind me and when Iturned around, THERE HE WAS!!! He scared the crap out of me. But he wasnice.


----------



## ruka (Jun 8, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *







I want a Frank!!!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jun 8, 2006)

*ruka wrote: *


> I want a Frank!!!!




I want whatever kind of camera she has that took those pictures! The detail is freakin' incredible...


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 9, 2006)

I want that kind of camera too !!!!!!!!

Kadish Tolesa :bunnydance:


----------



## HappyThieves (Jun 9, 2006)

Okay, this is a fun thread!

We have the 2 rabs, Fudgie and Scottie (and are considering adding another mini-lop that we just found out about....hmmm, whadda ya think, should we?? She's a year old, already spayed and FREE)

3 cats (Steinbeck, Byron and Jane) and one kitten (Emily Pearl, named by my dd,who is bottle feeding this four week old orphan, we are not sure if we will keep her or find her another home)(like I'm gonna be able to pry her away from my 10 y.o.!)

2 degus, Thea and Gwen

1 hamster, Mary

1 dog, Augustine (The BEST golden ret. mix in the world!!)

and a handful of fish in the outside pond....

Add two kidlets and an understanding husband and it's a big happy family! 

--Karen


----------



## Bunni (Jun 10, 2006)

i have a dog i also like

monkeys

dogs

rabbits

ferrets


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 13, 2006)

Bunni, you have monkeys??


----------



## Bunni (Jun 13, 2006)

*Akkatia wrote: *


> Bunni, you have monkeys??


NO, no no I like monkeys....


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, lol


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 13, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> Hi! Most people would run a mile at seein Frank, he looks kinda scary in those pics.
> 
> He mostly eats house flies, I catch them and put them in his tank for him. Praying mantids are very quick and strike out with their front legs to grab their pray.


 Cool! Every rabbit owner should have a praying mantis to keep down flies! 

FLIES ARE THE ENEMY!!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey! How about starting a mantis farm? Fill your barn with 'em, no more fly problems! LOL I wonder if there would be much of a market....


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 13, 2006)

You can sell them on Ebay! They sell anything on ebay. They even have a bag of rabbit poo on ebay for 99p!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 13, 2006)

Minilops, how does Frank get around? Does he jump to get the flies? I might have to get a couple!

I have spider webs outside all my doors and no one is allowed to knock them down. Theyprevent a lot of flying insects from entering my house (and getting to my bunnies!).


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 13, 2006)

Ahh, this looks fun! 

1. Dog (Izzy)
2. Hamster (Vroom)
3. Rabbit (Stanley)
4. Cat (Booger)
5. Cat( Kitty)


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Jun 14, 2006)

We have...

3 Rabbits

2 Dogs

1 Turtle

2 frogs

1 Snake (eww its my brothers)

And a fishy tank!

I used to have hamsters and other little furries


----------



## ratmom (Jun 14, 2006)

Hubby and I have been rescuing rats for 11+ years now so currently we have 26 of them. Some are with pedigrees from a friend that breeds.I adore my ratties We also have a bearded dragon and of course can't forget wilbur our holland lop


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 14, 2006)

6rabbits....Babette ,Beau, Jacques, Joey, Rudy, Peewee........1 African Grey parrot..Neil..................3 dogs Zip Snickers and Angie..........two cats...Sparta and William...2 guinea pigs.. Pee and Poo and1 human man..Jim


----------



## naturestee (Jun 14, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> and1 human man..Jim


 :rofl:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 14, 2006)

If I have sarcoptic mange the human man may want a new home....if he has sarcoptic mange I may HAVE to find a new home.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 14, 2006)

*ratmom wrote: *


> Hubby and I have been rescuing rats for 11+ years now so currently we have 26 of them. Some are with pedigrees from a friend that breeds.I adore my ratties


 

We actually had 3 pet rats,and they were such beautiful creatures anybody who says they are discusting has never had the privellage to get to know them,ours were so well trained,they would come when i called them they loved to play around when we had them out of the cage,but when they were out of the cage they had to be supervised closley so they came out a lot when me and the kids were sitting down watching tv,the ratties loved to run around on the lounge and play peek a boo,such marvellous creatures,the 3 of them are no longer here with us anymore,Poppy was the first one to leave,she died in sept 05 and the other 2Sleepy and Missydied within months,it was very sad to see them go,they all ended up with a cancerous tumour,i couldn't handle seeing them like that but i know that i cannot own anymore as i am scared the same thing will happen,my vet said that it's common for rats to get tumours,and this is why i am scared to own any more,in fact my sister said that she doesn't know why i have pets,because i get to devestated when they die.



cheryl


----------



## ratmom (Jun 14, 2006)

I can totally understand, I have 2 right now with tumors and 1 that is basically in hospice care for a stroke and other things going on with her. Their life span is so short compared to a buns, so having a rabbit is weird to me, because they live so long. I think the oldest rat I had lived just over 3, which is ancient for a rat. I tell you I don't know why I keep taking them in, but somehow they are touching my heart enough to never stop. I'm just a sucker I guess


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 14, 2006)

Saddle Creek Nubians

1. Torquay- Nubian doe

2. Unnamed-Nubian wether (Torquay's kid)

<Might be adding on later this week!>

Saddle Creek Poultry

1. Hen-Black australorpe hen in production

2. Henry- R.I.R./New. Hamp. in production

3. Two delaware cockerels

4. One partridge rock cockerels

5. 7 buff brahma bantam (unsexed..too young)

6. Two buff rock pullets

7. Two silver span. ham. pullets

8. 4 delaware pullets 

9. 6 partridge rock pullets

10. Three African geese- AnnaBelle, MayBerry and George

Saddle Creek Rabbitry

Californians- Sweet Pea (mature female) Leo (mature buck) and Sweet Pea's 7 two montholders

Houdini-male Dwarf

Unnamed- female dwarf???

Four mutts (mini lop X californian)

*******************

Pets

Two hamsters- TJ and Teddi (both female)

Nine barn cats

Two dogs-Patches and Ginger


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG do you live on a farm?! :shock2:


----------



## Spring (Jun 14, 2006)

I had to look up what Nubian's were.. hehe


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 14, 2006)

Come on then, spit it out. What ARE they?


----------



## Spring (Jun 14, 2006)

They're like goats


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 14, 2006)

i was wondering what they were to


----------



## Spring (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a picture


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 15, 2006)

Aww wow Goats are soo cute. And they make cute noises.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 15, 2006)

You know, I've always wanted a goat, but I've been told they can be real stinkers when they want to be... I thought it was really funny, one of my neighbors has pygmies, which they NEVER pen up, and the meter reader stopped there one day to read their meter, and made the mistake of leaving his truck door open. When he turned around, there was a goat in his driver's seat, leaving muddy hoofprints everywhere! I thought that was funny.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmm...let's see:

Dogs:

Hannah - shepherd cross

Cuda - wolfhound cross

Cats:

Mollie - persian mix

Smokey - siamese/himalayan

Ebony - short hair mix

Kaneyko - short hair mix

Mice:

Dorothy, Gloria, Penny, Cecelia, Audrey, Wesley and Davis

Nadia and Scruffy the Guinea Pigs

Nigel the Hedgehog

Hamsters:

Lucy and Rosie (the foster hamster)

Rats:

Isaac and my two foster boys Jack and Little Brother (they go to their new home this Saturday!)

Earl and Julie the Leopard Geckos

Seth the Columbian Boa

Pete the Florida Ribbon Snake

A whole swack of fish.

And of course, Jack and Eva the bunnies and Andrew the foster bunny


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Elizabeth wrote: *


> Nigel the Hedgehog


 

you have a hedgehog?is he a pet?:?



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Jun 15, 2006)

Hedgehogs are so cute! They're still pretty rare, but they are kept as pets. They don't occur naturally on our continent.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 15, 2006)

Aww I love hodgehegs. I had two in our garden the other night in the hedge. I was attempting to water the hedge but I heard an awful noise and realised I was watering a hodgeheg :?And then another one turned up and they were sniffing really loudly at each other. Noisy little things, but so cute. 

My friend has a pet squirrel and she feeds it chinchilla food. She has a massive aviary in her garden. 

I wasnt sure if you were aloud to keep squirrels as pets but I didnt like to say to her. It might of been injured though at one point.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hedgehogs are so cute! They're still pretty rare, but they are kept as pets. They don't occur naturally on our continent.


 


That is just facinating,i never thought that someone could have a hedgehog as a pet.

Elizabeth..does it just run around your backyard?what do you feed it?how long have you had him?sorry for all the questions but my curiosity is just running high



A pet that i have really wanted to own is a wombat,i would just love it

They are native to Australia,and they love humans,so therefore they make good pets but not to someone's garden though lol.









cheryl


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 15, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I was attempting to water the hedge but I heard an awful noise and realised I was watering a hodgeheg :?


LOL!!!:laugh:


----------



## Spring (Jun 15, 2006)

About the goats, my cousin used to goats, but got rid of them because they are so sensitive to hot and cold and changes. They are really hard pets to keep happy, from what she says!

I think I've seen a hedgehog before ina petstore.. but I'm not too sure..

You can keep squirrels as pets as far as Iknow, theforum I was on before someone had them as pets. 

The next pet I'dlike, wouldhave to be a cat!I'm the only person I know that's never had a cat.. it's so weird! I'd also love to have guinea pigs again!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 15, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> About the goats, my cousin used to goats, but got rid of them because they are so sensitive to hot and cold and changes. They are really hard pets to keep happy, from what she says!


hmm... non of my relatives have had that problem with their goats..theirs were pygmies


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> OMG do you live on a farm?! :shock2:


 Yup! ...Goats are the sweetest things EVER! I've not had any problems with them at all, it's a lot in how they're raised. Lots of people treat them like dogs, and they're not, they're livestock. You'd treat them how you would a cow or a horse. Nubians orginated partially from africa so do well in heat, but too cold can be a problem for them. 

If you've never tried raw, fresh goat milk...do it! It's a lot better than the "stuff" you buy in the grocery store. I don't think i'll ever be able to drink cows milk from the store ever again!

They DO make cute noises!

Ellie


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 16, 2006)

My sis-in-law has a pygmy hedgehog as a pet. She's an albino, and she's really cute. When she wakes up, she's kinda grouchy, (they're nocturnal) and she makes this funny sound. My sis-in-law's hubby says she's "percolating"! That really is what it sounds like, actually....

About the pet squirrel--You might want to look that up, it is illegal in at least some states (like mine!) and she could get some really big fines and the like if she's caught.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 16, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hedgehogs are so cute! They're still pretty rare, but they are kept as pets. They don't occur naturally on our continent.
> ...


 

Hi Cheryl,

Nigel is an indoor pet only. My husband always wanted a hedgehog so two years ago I got him one for Christmas. He was a baby when we got him and we handled him quite a bit in the hopes of keeping him tame and non-poky but now as an adult, he's pretty grumpy.  But oh so cute! I think some hedgehogs are just grumpier than others and we managed to get one that likes to poke and hiss at us a lot! *L* They're extremely nocturnal, so much that Nigel won't move at all until the lights go out and the living room is dark, then he'll wake up and become active. Hedgehogs love to run, so we have a nice big wheel for him and he runs on it 4 to 5 hours a night. Most people don't realize how much exercise they need so they end up with some pretty pudgy hedgies. We call Nigel our lean, mean poking machine. Sometimes I'll wake Nigel up at about 9 at night and hold him on my lap but because the lights are on he'lljust curl up and go back to sleep in my lap. We feed him a combination of good quality dog and cat food. I do give him occasional veggies and cooked chicken and mealworms as well but he's a pretty picky eater. Mostly he just sticks to eating his dry food.

Here's a couple pictures of our Sir Nigel.


----------



## queenadreena (Jun 16, 2006)

Hedgehogs are always squished on our roads over here, but they're really common.

I have one cat called Bubbles:




She's about 14 years old.

Heres Ham, my sirian (he has his pouches stuffed in this picture):






And my two new arrivals, Mini albino Lionhead, Milly, and Mini albino Lop, Mai:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 16, 2006)

*Elizabeth wrote: *


> *cheryl13 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *naturestee wrote: *
> ...


 Hi Elizabeth!



Wow that is just amazing,i still cannot get over that you have a hedgehog as a pet!

look at him he is gorgeous but such an usual pet to own,but i love it!

i had to have a little giggle at the thought of seeing a hedgehog running around on a wheel *giggle's some more*that would be just the cutest thing to see.



Thanks for all that Elizabeth,that was pretty amazing to know all that and very interesting as well



cheryl


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

I got to drive and pick up a new goat today about an hour ago !!!!!!:colors:Exciting!

Ellie


----------



## Spring (Jun 17, 2006)

Aww! So cute! I love goats! Thought of any names?


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 17, 2006)

She came with the name Character, and i'm going to call her Carrie. Her ADGA papers were already sent in so i couldn't change the name...but i like it anyways, lol!

Ellie


----------



## Spring (Jun 17, 2006)

Aww! Cute


----------



## Akkatia (Jun 17, 2006)

Aww, I love you're goats!

I wish I could get a goat, but our barn is getting too full... we have chickens running all over the place, a lot of rabbits ('nuff said, lol), only God knows how many cats, getting cows soon, and getting pigs, too. Sooo..... no matter how I plee, I can't get a goat...


----------



## ratmom (Jun 18, 2006)

Hedgehogs are so adorable, I love goats too. Weused to deliver the newspaper and we delivered to this house that had bunch of them and when it got cold the owner would put sweaters and shirts on them, it was the funniest thing ever. We have several pics of them. They seem really like dogs too, very friendly. I would love to have a pygmyone. I'm also a fan of chinchillas


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 19, 2006)

Minilops, here's apic. of Bluey ..... I've tried taking more of the others but it's hard to get a close-up w/o the "blurry"factor.

Kadish Tolesa urplepansy:


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

Those are so cool! They look like awesified-(Sorryu but they are awesome! ) lobsters! I'm guessing they are tropical?


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 19, 2006)

Spring , they are actually a type of crayfish with a sort of mutation, I think. If you go on the " Bluecrayfish . com " website, the forum section will explain the coloring and preferred habitat.

Weboughtours (3) from that site and the seller is very helpful and patient in explaining questions about their care. These blue "lobsters" don't need any added heat in their aquarium and like living aquariumplants. I originally had 4 but one died of unknown causes. Ultraviolet is very hard on her plants and enjoys eating/shredding them -- so I give her a little fresh romaine lettuce from time to time, and weight it down with a small river rock.

There aresome Bettas living with the crays at this time since they seem to be getting along o.k. I put plenty of floating plants or a small plastic lilypad and the bettas rest on that. I raised Bettas for 3 years and _that_ was alot of fun !

Kadish Tolesa :colors:


----------



## Spring (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh wow, how cool! That's awesome .


----------



## Cait (Jun 20, 2006)

Well... Besides my CiCi, I also have 8 rats, 30 mice, 12 hamsters, a red earred slider, 2 dogs, fish,and a cat. Well, the cat is my sister's, and the 2 dogs are my parents', but they live here, too, so. LOL. I also have 4 "pet" sisters.  They're enough like pets to qualify, I think.


----------



## ratmom (Jun 20, 2006)

yay rats :biggrin


----------



## Cait (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep, 8 bucks.  I take it you have rats as well, LOL.  Here is a pic of them, when they were in the bath because I was intro-ing Talbot (dumbo blazedblack hooded) with my other bucks. I also have a litter right now. (Mom was sent over from my breeder, one of my bucks' service was required and I opted to raise the fur-babies until they were weaned.)












And here is a pic ofmom and the daughter that is her likeness:






Then daddy (my Luther) with a son that is his likeness:


----------



## Nidia (Jun 20, 2006)

Cute rats Cait! I plan on getting some rats when I move into my b/f's house in December but for now, I have 2 bearded dragons, 2 cats, and a puppy at my house. At my boyfriend's house we also have a ferret and 2 red eared sliders. And now, Abby the bunny, has been the perfect addition into our big happy family. :brownbunny


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 20, 2006)

more lobster pic.'s 

K.T.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 20, 2006)

And one more lobster pic. ... Silly boy !

Kadish Tolesa * looks for an aquarium emoticon *


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2006)

Hehe they're so cool looking!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 21, 2006)

Ratmom, love your avatar !!!!!!!!!!!

I just had to say that; plus, I sometimes think I like bunnies' noses best !

Is it true that rats are a bit like people...some are smart and learn easily, while some can't learn_anything_ -- but love you all the same?

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## ratmom (Jun 21, 2006)

Eeep! You just had to post those didn't you Caitthey are so cute :inlove:

I love the side by side pics,I'm partial toblack rats esp dumbo rexes &black hoods  I have 26 right now so posting pictures would make you guys go nutty lol. Way too many pics hehe.

Here are a few though






Yin Yang






Our newest girls raine & leela






My sweetie Kala Seer

Thanks Kadish Tolesa I love your blue lobster so cool, I never knew those existed. Very true about rats,they are pretty smart they learn their names pretty fast and they can be very affectionate. I have several that love to give kisses just like my rabbit will.Mine crave for attention constantly, I know they are saying to themselves let me out let meout or give me a treatlol.


----------



## Cait (Jun 21, 2006)

*drool*

You're rats are precious, ratmom! I love Leela!!!


----------



## ratmom (Jun 22, 2006)

awww thanks  She's a goofy nut too, but she is still a bouncy baby all over the place. She's a sky blue berk, I got her from a breeder. She's my first sky blue, most of the blues I have are just the plain american blue


----------



## Cait (Jun 22, 2006)

Aww, she sounds great! I love when they are hyper babies, LOL. They're so kissy at that age! Chad is my only blue, and he's a berk too. Not sure what sort of blue or if he's actually a Russian silver, so I just say blue.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 3, 2006)

1 pembroke welsh corgi(airbuddy)

1 mainecoon (angel)

1 mini rex(Demitry)

1 fuzzy lop(clayton)

2 betta fish(ivan and jack)

and 1 leopard gecko(buzz)


----------



## Crisi1987 (Jul 4, 2006)

for pets i have:

10 dogs... 1 dachshund, 3 chihuahuas, 1 german shepherd, 1 pitbull, 3 boxers and 1 retriever

1 cat... orange tiger

2 russian dwarf hamsters

1 degu

1 hedgehog

5 bunnies

1 bearded dragon

1 snapping turtle


----------



## Greta (Jul 4, 2006)

I have:

21 chickens

5 goldfish (my little sister's, but they still count)

3 cats

2 rabbits

1 c*ckatiel

1 guinea pig (also my little sister's)


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 4, 2006)

3 dogs
3 cats
2 birds
2 rabbits
1 turtle
2 20gallon fresh water tanks
1 55gallon salt water tank


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 7, 2006)

*I know I have more animals than I should right now because we are having financial problems, but I have 3 cats - Babie is a pure white cat who I have had for over a decade now, she's 11 years old. Jade is a tabby colored cat that my husband and I first got when we moved in togather, she is now 7 years old. Casper is my children's cat. He's a siamese mix with big beautiful eyes and he is going on 2 years old. **I used to breed shelties and hope to do it again in the future. **Summer - 4 years & **Spring - 5 years*


----------



## Nes (Jul 10, 2006)

2 cats who are siblings. Kaos is a smokey black girl and Mischief is a gray/black tabby boy - trust me their names really suit them. They learned along time ago that toilet paper rolls are tons of fun! I live in a 1 bedroom apartment and their litter is in the bathroom so I have to keep all the toilet paper in the cupboard or they rip it up and spread it ALL over the place. Also they've learned to open the cupboards so I'll come home and all my door are open... had to put an old collar around the chemicals cupboard for when I go out.

1 6 month old boarder collie puppy named madison. She's a tri-coloured boarder, very cute! She loves the cats & the rabbits - she's just a happy & friendly puppy, gets along with every dog.

1 betta named Spider (or as the bf reffers to him "spidey")

1 5 year old Iberian Warmblood palomino mare named Meg (horse). My sweet heart! And second love of my life (the first being my bf- although it's a close race! )

Nes.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a teddybear hamster named Mowgli, two budgies named Peekaboo & Skylar, and a few hermit crabs named Miss Cleo, Hermie, and Crabcake.







Mowgli- banded light golden syrian hamster





















Skylar- dominant pied cobalt budgie






Peekaboo- dominant pied light green budgie


----------



## BekasBunnies (Jul 11, 2006)

Before you ask, yes, I live on a farm.

7 miniature cows-Maggie, the Irish Dexter Milk Cow (yes, we milk her and yes, we drink it raw), Zena, Dexter/Zebu cross heiffer, Kizzy, Dexter/Jersey cross heiffer, Morris, Irish Dexter Bull, Peigi, Irish Dexter heiffer, Stormy, Irish Dexter Bull Calf, and Zoro, Dexter/Zebu Bull Calf.

2 goats-Chloe, pygmy doe, and Bucky, nubian dwarf wether.

2 dogs-Bear, Black Lab male, and Roxie, Great Dane female. (Yes, she's bigger than most of my cows!)

1 miniature sheep-SweetPea, Shetland Sheep.

6 chickens-the rooster, Anubis, and the hens, Penolope, Licorice, Clara, Popcicle, and Orangey. (Oh yeah, and Penelope has 4 baby chicks following her around.)

2 house cats-Sylvester and Gizmo.

and my 3 house Buns-Scooby, Scrappy, and Cujo.

I don't think I missed anybody. But I'm not sure if I got all the chickens names right. They belong to my daughter, and when one dies, we get another as they provide our eggs, so I don't always keep them straight. The Rooster and the Mommy are right for sure, but the others?????????

~BARB~ (keeper of the Funny Farm)

P.S. For the person wanting goats........try sheep.Goats are apain in the backside!! Sheep are much easier to care for. Goats are little houdinis. Sheep don't even try to escape. Goats like to climb on cars and other expensive items. The most Sweety has ever done to my '65 Mustang is walk around it trying to scratch her butt on the bumpers and in the process polishing them very nicely! Just my opinion!! LOL


----------



## ratmom (Jul 11, 2006)

I never knew there were miniature cows and sheep, time to go google some pics


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

I've always wanted a pygmy goat... even if they ARE little rascals!  Maybe I'll just have to keep the cars locked up! I wish I could have that many animals... my parents are definitely -not- animal lovers, so I don't know how I became such a fanatic. It's really not fair, but I leave for college soon, and then they can't stop me


----------



## Mummel (Jul 14, 2006)

@Cait, cute rats. What happend to the one that has no fur?

I have 

8 rats (2 boys, 6 girls)

1 dog

(yeah and 6 bunnys of course)

































from left to right: Odin, Thor, Luna, Ginny, Chaya, Oyuna, Asa, Kitty

They are between 6 months and 2 1/2 yrs. old. The First 4 are the seniors 

My dog Marlenchen:






trying to be sexy


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 14, 2006)

*BekasBunnies wrote: *


> P.S. For the person wanting goats........try sheep.Goats are apain in the backside!! Sheep are much easier to care for. Goats are little houdinis. Sheep don't even try to escape. Goats like to climb on cars and other expensive items. The most Sweety has ever done to my '65 Mustang is walk around it trying to scratch her butt on the bumpers and in the process polishing them very nicely! Just my opinion!! LOL


 That's why you keep them in good pens 

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 14, 2006)

I got a new goateh!!!! I brought her home in the car a few weeks ago...her registered name is TMG Farms Character...I call her Carrie for short. She is another nubian (the only kind we raise) and she'll be bred (along with Torquay, my yearling) when she is 7 months old this fall for spring kids...woot!

She's the goat on the left...the other one is my wether, registered name Torquay's Figment (we just call him Figment, Fig, Figgy, Figgermint or Figger for short)






Ellie


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 14, 2006)

Completely ADORABLE rats and goats  I want them!


----------



## katt (Jul 15, 2006)

we have the 2 rabbits: winnie and herman

1 golden retirever that is spoiled beyond belief, pedigree name is Bendon Hunter Mighty Maximus (hunter, monster, or bubby for short)






1 black short haired cat, bagerrah that i got when my first cat abigal ran away






2 brother cats diego (mine, the long haired gray tiger) and Hootie (my brothers, the long haired black) that we got when one of our old cats purrs was put to sleep (we got purrs about 2 weeks before i was born, she lived to be 16, and had slept with me every night for years, so when she died i couldn't sleep. . .so we got the boys)









BUT my one true love, well there are 2, that i am saving up for so that when i graduate collegei can get one of each of them are:

a spanish mastiff






and an irish wolfhound (my fist choice in dog, i hope to get into dog showing and i want to show this breed)






i also have a fish tank, with no fish (i can't keep them alive worth a darn), and i plan on getting 2 dwarf hamsters soon, maybe. . .since the only animal i am allowed in the appartments is fish (and my luck with fish is terrible) i hope to have a roomate that wouldn't mind sneaking them in. . .


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 16, 2006)

We have a dog, 3 cats, 2 birds, a fish tank with 7 fish and a Bunny. Oh and I live in a 2 bedroom apartment! LOL! 








Alot of people here have hamsters. I had some when I was a kid and its a cute/funny story. I saved my allowance to buy a hamster and the cage/accessories and when I had enough money my mom took me to the store and there was only one hamster left. A chubby black "male." Well being an impatient kid I didn't want to wait until they got any more in, I wanted one NOW. So we brought home Teddy. I was the happiest kid in the world for about a week and then I woke up one morning and found little pink "erasers" in his cage. I ran and got my mom and as it turns out Teddy was not a MALE at all. He was a pregnant female who gave birth to 6 of the cutest little babys just 5 days after we brought her home. Well my mom was not nearly as happy as I was with the situation and immediately called the store who did not want anything to do with them so I had 7 hamsters, which later evolved into 7 seperate cages. We kept them all until they each passed. Since then....no hamsters for me! This was back when WalMart sold animals which was NEVER a good idea. I'm glad they've given it up and now only carry fish.

I have always had a passion for animals, and luckily found a hubby who feels the same. He doesn't mind living in a zoo.


----------



## SugarGlider (Jul 20, 2006)

Ohhhhh fun topic!!!

We have 11 sugar gliders... in a week and a half we'll have 13. I'll just show one here 







We have four cats... two dogs... a chicken... an albino hedgehog... a miniature donkey.... and in 2 1/2 weeks we are getting two dutch rabbits and a flemish giant.

Various Photos....


----------



## bunniesrme (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi ! Iam a new member !! How are you ? I have 2 rescue rabbits, called Emily and Ethan. 1 dog called Meg. 1 cat called Jack. 1 fish called Cordelia. Have had all sorts in the past and am thinking of getting another dog, but Meg is 12 and am wondering if she would object any ideas :bunnydance:


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!

I got another dog when my Critter was 12 or13 and the puppy seemed to put some spunk back into her. I honestly believe that having a puppy around lengthened her life. It really all depends on your dogs personality, some dogs are very protective of their homes and family, especially at an elderly age and may not be open to a newcomer. If you do get another dog, just remember they are territorial and it's best to introduce them on neutral ground such as a local park and NOT your home or yard. Even the most well socialized dog may not like an intruder in their home.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hollie (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, there are some really interesting pets on this forum!  

I've got my three bunny girls, Queen Heather, Princess Thistle and Lady Bracken, plus three dwarf hamsters boys, Nutmeg, Pewter and Jack Sparrow (I /think/ they're hybrids, but they do change color like winter whites). 

Then, there's my ten budgies - Pretty (F/light green clearwing), Lucky (M/greywing sky blue), Safi (M/Yellowface type II cobalt spangle), Sherri (F/Recessive pied cobalt), Myrrh (M/Violet spangle), Cassidy (F/Cinnamon sky blue), Zahra (F/Greywing Violet), Abou Rish (Boo for short) (M/Yellowface type II sky blue dilute), Jemima (F/Normal grey) and Puddleduck (F/Dominant pied cobalt). 

At the minute I've also got the bunny boy and cavy boy that I rescued, who may be going to a new home soon! In my head they're tentatively called Duke Dandelion and Sir Burdock, but I don't want to start calling them that or I'll get attached to them  

I did have a betta, but he died recently  

My parents have a big goofy golden retriever who I'll be babysitting this Monday as my whole family will be out of the country.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 14, 2006)

Bumping for rinirabbit


----------



## elle (Aug 14, 2006)

4 dogs- Callie, Taffy, Boo & Becca

5 cats - Pagen, Luna, Boogie, Johnny & Billie

1 pot bellie pig - Miss Lily

2 guineas - brownie & whitey

1 cockatiel - TOAD

2 canaries - Red and Peaches

2 /72 gallon community tanks

Husband and 21 month old son!



Yikes, I need a vacation:shock:

elle


----------



## missyscove (Aug 14, 2006)

2- 10 year old golden retrievers, Missy & Shadow

1- dutch rabbit, Miss Fiona Whiskers

A 20 gallon tropical tank with a whole assortment of fish. (only some have names, I have so much trouble keeping them alive that I've stopped naming them so as not to get too attatched, I also found that one would die, and I wouldn't know which one it had been, all very confusing, hence the lack of names.)


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 16, 2006)

We have:

3 dogs- Sandy 1y/o golden retriever, Kaylei 8m/o 1/4rott, 1/4 germ shep, 1/2 aust shep, and Stormie 4y/o full blood rottie

2 cats- George 5y/o gray and white, Rogue 2y/o full black

1 hamster- Houdini (no cage will hold him unless we rig it)

1 guinea pig- Patches

1 bunnie- Mopsy (also an escape artist)

1 frog- Fang(Don't ask my 14y/o named it and I have no idea why)

Gonna have to post pics later as the ones I have are all old and memory card in camera is full full full.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 18, 2006)

I just got two new Pekin ducks tonight--male/female pair. I'll post pictures of them tomorrow if I get around to it.

Ellie


----------



## sam (Aug 18, 2006)

i have 3 chi's

1 Hampster

1 Cat (shared)



and my 2 rabbits:colors:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2006)

Now I have

1 german shepard/golden retriever named Samantha

7 guinea pigs, 2 boys and 5 girls. Checkers (neutered), Patches, Autumn, CozyAnna, Snowie, Pearl and King(intact male)

I had 2 holland lops named Abby and Thumper, 1 flemish giant named MeatHead.

1 cocker spaniel named Isaac (put to sleep 3yrs ago)

I once had 22 guinea pigs. 15 girls and 7 boys.

Samantha





From L to R: Patches, Snowie(peruvian), Checkers, CozyAnna(peruvian) and Autumn







King






Our new girl Pearl. She is a Leathal guinea pig who was rescued from a local petstore. It will cost us hundreds of dollars to keep her teeth trimmed from the rest of her life. Also she is deaf too.






Isaac





Thumper






MeatHead






Abby





Bella and Samantha


----------



## Michaela (Aug 27, 2006)

I have my 3 bunnies: Berri (black rex), Ebony (black rex/lop mix) and Pebble (albino rex/lop mix).

My 2 kitties: Moppet (ginger) and Mitten (really weird colours black and ginger mixed together!)

And 2 chinese dwarf hamsters (Hammy and Jammy)


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sweetpeasmommie :

Your guinea pig King looks just like one of mine!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah he does, he sure is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## aeposten (Aug 27, 2006)

"What Other Animals Do You Own Besides Rabbits?"

More rabbits . . . ?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 27, 2006)

And.....

Even More Rabbits.....?!


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't have a bunny yet and the anticipation is killing me LOL. I do have other pets, though.

These are my Siberian Huskies, Cody and Chief.







I'll also post a couple of my favorite pics of my recently dearly departed cats, Simba and Kaspar (father and son).

I loved it when they cuddled up like this together.






Kaspar was always my favorite model. He loved to pose for the camera.


----------



## Smelly (Sep 7, 2006)

Someone just showed me this.. Not my pig or kid but I'm boredso I'll show it anyways! I don't have any pics of my previouspets because before Smelly I was so young when we had our Dog I don'treally remember him.


----------



## JimD (Sep 7, 2006)

I've got 8 bunnies, a dog, some fish &amp;frogs,......oh and does anyone know where I can get some Purina LionChow?? :expressionless


----------



## Spring (Sep 7, 2006)

]

Eww.. Who'd let their kidkissananimallike that. That's just so gross! Poor Piggy.. who knowswhat diseases they're giving each other :?


----------



## Kathy (Sep 9, 2006)

2 Chihuahuas (one with a show career)
2 Box Turtles
1 Red Eared Slider Turtle
1 Parrotlet
1 Rabbit

Used to have 2 aquatic frogs and a bunch of fishes as well but had to rehome them shortly before I moved.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a pomeranian puppy (year old as of August1st)Akasha Maheret. She is a hyper thing but great with therabbits. A Blue Tongued Skink (private rescue), Bo the Snack. A leopardgecko(private rescue)Jasper Jax. 4 Bettas Heero,Yui, Randy, and Pongo.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Dec 27, 2006)

*Bump for new members*


----------



## Aina (Dec 28, 2006)

I have
2 rabbits
2 hamsters
a tortoise
a turtle
a dog
and some fish


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Dec 28, 2006)

this is cute i just saw where there were off topic things lol



i have 2 horses, a chihuahua, two labs, a german shepard/wolf mix, about 30 or so chickens, and now 13 rabbits lol


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 30, 2006)

2 bunns
2 cavys
2 betas 
2 cats

and ery small arch.


LOL...Snort...yes I find myself amusing!:tongue


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 4, 2007)

*I have:*



*Daisy,Australian Cattle Dog*



*Yannik,Austalian Cattle Dog x Mutt*



*Missy*



*Kagome*

*

Ookpik*

*

Totoro*

*

Dorie,Dot &amp; Jacob*



*TinyTim


**~Diana*


----------



## RunRabbitRun (Jan 6, 2007)

I have:

6 bunnies (Cleopatra - French Lop, Phantom - Dutch, Pat - ?, Toby - Mini Rex, Jack - Flemish x, Tiny Tim - English Spot x)

2 dogs (Italian Greyhounds- Moose and Red)

2 cats (Annie - tabby/siamese and Ozzy - Russian Blue/tabby)

2 parakeets (Aaron and Sunny)


----------



## karona (Jan 6, 2007)

I have

1 rabbit-karona

1dog, wheaten-bally

1 horse-constance

and then by bf has

3 dogs-pitbull, titan-collie,matrix-pomeranian,mush

1 bird,african grey-smapson

2 rats-pitter,patter

2 cats-fish, chips

16-20 standardbred horses (he is a jockey and his parents breed and own them)


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 7, 2007)

I currently have...






Endoplasmic Reticulum (or Endo for short)






Indie the Weiro , she lives with 2 scarlet chested parrots (Pewi and Herman)






Lucy (the cat), Jake (who passed away last year:sad

I've always owned rats, sadly lastyear my two boys passedaway they were almost 6, i'm having some time out from rats aseverytime i loose one i'm all :cry4::cry4::cry4:

We also have 4 fish (Salmon, Fan, Minpin, Dude)


----------



## murph72 (Jan 18, 2007)

We have three cats that were allrescued. We found our first, Gabby, in our back yard (or shefound us). She was obviously abused as a younger cat (she was2 or 3 then), but whoever had owned her already had herspayed. Our other two are rescues from the SPCA lastyear. Jayden is mostly black with a little white on the feet,belly and whiskers.

We, of course,have two rabbits, Pudge and Punkin.

We have three ponds holding koi, goldfish and shabunkin.

We also have two 120 gallon reef tanks built in our living room wall.


----------



## binkies (Jan 18, 2007)

I want Endo!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 18, 2007)

I just have 2 buns and1 cat...Angel-rabbit, KeeKee-cat






and Snuffles







and we're getting a duck when we move, my husband loves ducks and theAflac commercials! I'm getting another rabbit then too, hekeeps telling me to dream on, well, I clean the cages! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 19, 2007)

I have three 7 month old rats whowill be adopted out to a lady who lives close by. I'm sad to see themgo, but she is experienced with rats and will give them a loving homelike I do. Those who own rats know how hard it is to deal with rattiedeaths...that is why I have chose to not continue with this amazinglittle creature.

Oh! and...I own a 1 year old (best guess) kitty, that I rescued. Hegoes by the name of...BOY KITTY. He LOVES attention and LOVES to talkto you.

I suppose I should mention that I will be getting my first house bun within a few weeks:bunnydance:

- Amy


EDITED to include my two mice that I somehow forgot....

I also have two pet mice named Irma and SnowPuff. Irma is a blue merle berkshire and SnowPuff is a PEW.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 19, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> Endoplasmic Reticulum (or Endo for short)


:laugh:


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 19, 2007)

Awww Bang how cute! Your Lucy looks just like my Hootie McBoob...


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

I wanted to her Endo, Puggle after myfavourite toy as a child but nooooo everyone ganged up on me, friendsincluded and kept calling her Endo, till one day to my HORROR Ireferred to her as Endo... I knew then I had lost the battle and shewas going to be Endoplasmic for life :dancing:


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 20, 2007)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> Awww Bang how cute! Your Lucy looks just like my Hootie McBoob...



Woooahhh:shock2:!!!! They could be siblings!

I love how Hootie and Lucy have those long cat noses makes their faceslook so regal and elegant! And I notice Hootie is very comfortablylying on a nice looking blanket Lucy too thinks any sort of fabricplaced ANYWHERE is for her! I mean why else would it be there! ohh andhootie also looks as though, like lucy (he/she?) has ridiculously longwhiskers?? Lulus whiskers are so long and point in 100 differentdirections, if cats do use whiskers to measure distances they can fitthrough lucy must think she has the most gigantic head! hahaha


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 20, 2007)

LOL! They must be related somehow! Anything fromfabric, to paper, even laundry that is left outis for her tolay on. Shechasesmy husband around when he getshome from work until he takes his work shirt offand lets herinspect it.Hootie also has VERY long whiskers. We call hercatfish because they are so long, and point all directions.Soul-sisters!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 8, 2007)

*Bump for new members*


----------



## recycling goddess (Feb 10, 2007)

okay, i'll take that bump... so, what pets do we have? well what pets don't we have? LOL

we have a bunny... holland lop named gingersnap 

we have 6 fish tanks - the largest is 210 gallons - it's a freshwatercommunity tank with lots of eels, plecos and loaches as well as otherfish in it. 

the next is 135 gallon cichlid tank which houses our school of bismarck frontosas (and some more cichlids)

then our 90 gallon salt water tank 

77 gallon oscar tank

46 gallon brackish 

and my daughter's 29 gallon community tank in her room

now we also have birds. c*ckatiels, budgies, parrotlets and canaries

we have 6 cats/kittens

around 10 pet ratties in my daughter's room

a giant african land snail and a giant african millipede - also in my daughter's room (she's 8)

around a dozen tarantulas

5 ball pythons (normal, pastels and 100%hetpieds)
4 corn snakes
1 hog island boa and 1 surinam RTB

a bunch of frogs (whites and green tree frogs)-
anoles, firebelly toads 

and i think that's it. no we don't have a dog - our yard is too smallfor one (as it's planted naturally with a gorgeous pond (with fish) inthe middle)

i raise silkworms to sell to petstores which helps to cover the costsof feeding everyone else :colors: and i use to breed p. alleni's (bluecrayfish) and sell them to petstores. wonderful little critters.


----------

